# How to install cupsd driver for Lexmark C3224dw color laser printer



## Styrsven (Jun 12, 2021)

This howto only applies to AMD64 and X86 platform.
I have only installed the driver for the printer in the title on AMD64, But  the downloaded package contains ppd files for C3200, C3300, CS330, CX330, MC3200 and MC3300 series and binaries for both AMD64 and X64 so they should probably work too.
Final word of warning: This worked for me, I can't promise it will work for you.

Configure the printer, i.e. give it an IP address, access its web server and set it up to your liking.
As root
Enable linux support according to the handbook https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/linuxemu/.
Install ports or packages emulators/linux_base-c7 and print/linux-c7-cups-libs.
Enable cups according to the documentation https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/cups/#printing-cups-configuring-server

As user
Download Lexmark-AEY-PPD-Files.tar.Z from Lexmark. E.g. http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=content&locale=EN&docLocale=en_US&userlocale=EN_US&id=DR25035
Unpack the downloaded file and go the created directory ppd_files and the subdirectory GlobalPPD_1.4. Here are the needed files and lib and lib64 contains the different versions of the binaries.
Open the proper ppd file for your printer in your preferred editor and do the following edits:
Change 
	
	



```
/usr/lib/cups/filter/rerouteprintoption
```
 to 
	
	



```
/usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/rerouteprintoption
```

Change 
	
	



```
/usr/lib/cups/filter/CommandFileFilterG2
```
 to 
	
	



```
/usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/CommandFileFilterG2
```


Open rerouteprintoption in the editor and change 
	
	



```
#!/usr/bin/perl
```
 to 
	
	



```
#!/usr/bin/env perl
```


As root
Copy CommandFileFilterG2 and LexHBPFilter from lib64 or lib depending on platform to /usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/
copy rerouteprintoption to the same directory
Ensure that the permissions, owner and group on the new files is the same as the other files in the directory.
restart the cupsd service

As user
Access the cups web interface (default http://localhost:631) and configure the printer. Remember to use your edited ppd file and set default options to your liking.
If it all works you should be able to print the cups test printout.


----------

